# Instagram



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Just wondering is anyone on Instagram? Follow me if you want!!

ID- Jheeks


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

ah the younger generation, back in my day it was telegrams...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

What's Instagram :duh:


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Back in my day it was called a Pigeon.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mutley said:


> What's Instagram :duh:


I have no idea either... is it like myspace :blink:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jmm1 said:


> Back in my day it was called a Pigeon.


Pigeon? You were lucky, we couldn`t afford pigeon when I were a lad, we ad t make do wi smoke signals or long bits o string n paper cups ldman:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> > What's Instagram :duh:
> ...


I think it is a faster version of a mammogram. :huh:

Later,

William


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

William_Wilson said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Mutley said:
> ...


Arr okay, think I'm now up to speed, thanks for clearing this up for me


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Mutley said:
> ...


Breast screening? :huh:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks William, you really the font of all knowledge :lol:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Is it a bit like Facetube?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Is it a bit like Facetube?


More like Redtube.......


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

This hasn't gone off topic at all...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


There's plenty of sites out there for that too :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


& I`m sure you have most of them on your Bookmarks list, Phil :wink2: :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


TBH I do have a few but I can't take all the credit for the extensive list, this had to fall to Jason


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Jason does have a reputation, mind you I sometimes wake up screaming having remembered that photo of you in the hat & protective `clothing` :swoon:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I remember that, those were the days... I'm much more mature now :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> I remember that, those were the days... I'm much more mature now :lol:


Yeah, right :lol:


----------

